# Missing dart frog, do they smell when they get out and die?



## naadbrahma (Sep 14, 2012)

I noticed a highland bronze froglet was missing starting on Monday. They are always out and about and I know somehow he escaped when I was feeding them. I haven't smelled anything so my guess is he's all dried up somewhere. Part of me wishes the lack of smell means he's alive somewhere but I know that can't be the case. Anyone else have a similar experience?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I have not had the experience but I imagine they dry up and don't have much smell at range.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

How big is the tank? Usually you will smell a foul odor when a frog dies. Of course the bigger the frog the more foul the smell. If you have him in a small tank (i.e. 10g or less) you should smell it. I'm thinking it is one of 2 scenarios you have 1.) He is alive and well which is why you do not smell him or 2.) He has been dead for a few days and now all that is left are small bones which is why you don't smell anything foul. Hopefully he is just alive and well. If you don't see him for another 5 days or more than I would think he has died.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

We used to have a calico cat, Parsley, that would hunt frogs from the pond and bring them into the house and lose them...trust me...they WILL smell...


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

I have had a couple escape and they dry out fast leaving no smell. You will find them behind a couch or something looking like frog jerky.


----------



## naadbrahma (Sep 14, 2012)

Jellyman said:


> I have had a couple escape and they dry out fast leaving no smell. You will find them behind a couch or something looking like frog jerky.


Somehow that's what expect will happen. I guess I'll be replacing a frog. I was drugged up due to surgery earlier this week and that bugger got out then. I'm sure it's the same one that's gotten out 2 times before this one. All the other frogs in the group are very chill.


----------



## eaglerock (May 30, 2013)

Didn't want to start a new thread, so I'm bumping this: 

I noticed the runt of my 4 leucs is missing yesterday at feeding time, and I just got back from a week away so he could have been MIA since the 7th. 

He was getting bullied a bit by the bigger frogs, but has maintained his weight and found his favorite hiding spots; I got all four in an established viv in September.

In any event, any tips? Should I leave a dish of water out just in case? 

My concern is that, if he's dead in the viv (I couldn't find a body) that he could make the other frogs sick. 



naadbrahma said:


> Somehow that's what expect will happen. I guess I'll be replacing a frog. I was drugged up due to surgery earlier this week and that bugger got out then. I'm sure it's the same one that's gotten out 2 times before this one. All the other frogs in the group are very chill.


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

No dont bother, he is either hiding well, died within the enclosure or if he managed to get out he is frog jerky, frogs don't last long outside of the viv, houses tend to be very dry compared to what they can handle so check the corners of the room and under everything, when they dry out its bad, pretty much skeleton with skin once found (jerky) you can set water out if it makes you feel better but my guess is its still hiding in the tank somewhere or dead within the tank and providing time and microfauna / moisture levels might of seemingly disappeared altogether. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eaglerock (May 30, 2013)

Thanks! So I shouldn't worry about the other frogs? 



Wusserton said:


> No dont bother, he is either hiding well, died within the enclosure or if he managed to get out he is frog jerky, frogs don't last long outside of the viv, houses tend to be very dry compared to what they can handle so check the corners of the room and under everything, when they dry out its bad, pretty much skeleton with skin once found (jerky) you can set water out if it makes you feel better but my guess is its still hiding in the tank somewhere or dead within the tank and providing time and microfauna / moisture levels might of seemingly disappeared altogether.


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

I would def check your enclosure for gaps they could possibly escape from but like I said he may just be hiding, if you cant find him in a couple days I would wonder about that and watch your frogs for aggression and the enclosure for signs of parasites as well as the frogs you still have, did they pick on that one? stress can and will kill animals of all sorts frogs included, if you DO happen to find him consider a temp tupperware housing, just wash it out with a 10% bleach solution first and wait a day before building it, I have an eastern toad in a tupperware container sitting on a shelf in front of a window and he is doing better now than when I had him in a 12x12 because he has space, with a dart your going to need a lid, on there so if you ever look for a temp tupperware house make sure the lid is tight, you can inspect that at the store. I hope he is just hiding! He may just surprise you and come popping out but I would still seperate him and watch the others too


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eaglerock (May 30, 2013)

Wusserton said:


> I would def check your enclosure for gaps they could possibly escape from but like I said he may just be hiding, if you cant find him in a couple days I would wonder about that and watch your frogs for aggression and the enclosure for signs of parasites as well as the frogs you still have, did they pick on that one? stress can and will kill animals of all sorts frogs included


Thanks! The other calling male did tend to pick on him, but the tank was big enough that he seemed to have his own spots. 

I'll keep an eye out and separate him if he turns up.


----------



## Darrell S (Jan 9, 2011)

I was feeding the thumbnails and one escaped. I kinda was on it because they both would go to the feeding station after I left. I always would back away and watch. well only one was there so I started and inspection and one was being impossible to locate. I put cookie trays with water around the tanks and several hrs later he showed up on the tray right in front of his tank, he was nice and wet like he had just gotten out of the water.


----------



## eaglerock (May 30, 2013)

Yeah, I've heard that's a good emergency method with recent escapees. Glad it turned out well! 



harleytt said:


> I was feeding the thumbnails and one escaped. I kinda was on it because they both would go to the feeding station after I left. I always would back away and watch. well only one was there so I started and inspection and one was being impossible to locate. I put cookie trays with water around the tanks and several hrs later he showed up on the tray right in front of his tank, he was nice and wet like he had just gotten out of the water.


----------



## Tzunu'un (Apr 15, 2014)

Glad to hear your success !


Recently I failed initially to find an escapee, only to be working on the computer later and the frog climbed on top of the monitor looking at me.

I'll keep in mind the trick with the trays of water.


----------



## slimninj4 (Dec 31, 2013)

Just bought a trio and when I came home after the second day saw one of them sitting in a drawer below the tank!! Put him inside but still could only find 2. Looking around on the floor found the other one but he was dried to a crisp. No they do not smell but they dry up really fast. It was only a few hours since he escaped. I found the issue on the tank and fixed it so they cannot get out again. It is an expensive mistake and oversight.


----------



## MagmaChamber (Jan 26, 2013)

This just happened to me with one of my Leucomelas. The poor little thing was all dried up. Don't ever turn your back with a viv open, the results can be heartbreaking.


----------

